# "Wet Black" 63 impala vert from BMH



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hopfully we can get this car done before the show :0 

We did the frame/Roller a month back, just came back from paint thursday nite
















Rhino lined the bottom black








The most expensive serpetine set-up ,I would ever buy...1700 :0 








Puttin back on the frame

I'll post more tomorrow of it with doors front clip and all the chrome :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 01:50 AM~15125073
> *Hopfully we can get this car done before the show :0
> 
> We did the frame/Roller a month back, just came back from paint thursday nite
> ...


sweet..im guessing the rack is a bolt in by seeing the 4 bolts sticking out of the tubing for the rack?

and i mistook the wet black, for wet back lol...my eyes didnt catch the L in black at first lol


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

GAWD DAYUMN BALLER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

about your ride cameout ron. or is it?
lookin hella solid


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

LOOKIN NICE!!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

DAMN!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

damn.................bizzness must be good


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 19 2009, 07:30 AM~15125565
> *damn.................bizzness must be good
> *


It could always be better :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

badass,gotta love those blacked out impala's :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 04:41 AM~15130544
> *It could always be better :biggrin:
> *


thats rite ...people look at me funny when they ask how you doing and i tell them i could be better ... 


you can always do better ! 


that 63 is looking so nice!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 01:50 AM~15125073
> *Hopfully we can get this car done before the show :0
> 
> We did the frame/Roller a month back, just came back from paint thursday nite
> ...


 :0 :0 I love the look,mean as fuck!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

nice vert


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

thats gunna be nice ,not that it isnt already :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO YOUR CLEAN WORK BRO.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Looking good hey ron did you do all the body work and painting in shop ???


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

That looks incredible!

Very tasteful.


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

damn that's bad!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanx for all the great replies... No , we didn't do any of the body and paint. I know our limitations here...Suspension fab,hydro's,chrome and just plain old elbow grease putting it all together :0 Oil and dirt don't mix well with paint.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 02:35 PM~15134187
> *Thanx for all the great replies... No , we didn't do any of the body and paint. I know our limitations here...Suspension fab,hydro's,chrome and just plain old elbow grease putting it all together :0  Oil and dirt don't mix well with paint.
> *


Shop ,personal, or customer car?? either way looks nice


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

that looks badass ron keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Damn mayne, thats nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

looks good ron.......
are you keeping your 2 dr..... the blue one?
what kind of set up you puttin in this rag...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

....hope to see it in Vegas


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

lookin damn good ron now start working chase's ass off to get it finished in time lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks badass ron. Its gonna be clean as fuck. See u in a few weeks


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:50 AM~15125073
> *Hopfully we can get this car done before the show :0
> 
> We did the frame/Roller a month back, just came back from paint thursday nite
> ...


That Bitch is Sick Ron! :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

nice car ron :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 03:35 PM~15134187
> *Thanx for all the great replies... No , we didn't do any of the body and paint. I know our limitations here...Suspension fab,hydro's,chrome and just plain old elbow grease putting it all together :0  Oil and dirt don't mix well with paint.
> *


that boy good, he good :biggrin:


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 
Looking good, dont Hop it :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: verry nice


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

mirrorlike finish :thumbsup: 
black is the new black


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good Ron!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

lookin good ron.now we want to see some pics of it on the bumper


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETED HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: THAT A BADD A$$ TREY :nicoderm:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

lookin good Ron


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 11:43 PM~15130571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vert!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

fuck im glad i dont have to park next to that tre!!!!! beautiful car.


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 19 2009, 11:25 PM~15130842
> *badass,gotta love those blacked out impala's :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:50 AM~15125073
> *Hopfully we can get this car done before the show :0
> 
> We did the frame/Roller a month back, just came back from paint thursday nite
> ...


That looks great ron you really have your shit together and I see you can really turn out the work fast and good plus at a good price too I see that you sent out the body for paint and just stuck with the building part what your a master and artist at  

Thanks for telling me to keep my head up and stay at it and thats what I'm trying to do my grandma told me to stick at what I'm good at witch is frames and arms and I will be able to do work faster cheaper and with better quailty that way

Thanks for pumping out good work to inspire me


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:50 AM~15125073
> *Hopfully we can get this car done before the show :0
> 
> We did the frame/Roller a month back, just came back from paint thursday nite
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15130571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD RON ANY MORE PIC'S OF THE HYDRAULICS


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

alright i gotta ask is rhino lining safe with exaust near by ... or will you hafta use heat shield near mufflers and behind collectors? 

enquiring minds need to know ..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rick383+Sep 22 2009, 08:53 PM~15158109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had a problem in the last 3 to 4 yrs doing it????? I think it's good....Work wlel as a sound deadner too. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

good work


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Sep 23 2009, 10:08 PM~15171047
> *good work
> *


ttt


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
*Dazzam Ron......I might hafta send my ride your way 
when I get back from Iraq.....that frame is niiiiiiiiiiice*


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 20 2009, 12:43 AM~15130571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this how i like cars ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, CLEAN ...... 

this yours ron ?

im building a 63 hardtop for myself ,,,, i love the treys :biggrin:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Oct 9 2009, 07:34 AM~15310521
> *ANY MORE PICS?
> *


x2


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

Keep watch it just got done lastnight!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 9 2009, 01:44 PM~15312744
> *Keep watch it just got done lastnight!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I was wondering if it got finished in time i cant wait to see that bad bitch.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

love the black and chrome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sick! No worries with these guys!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 9 2009, 01:44 PM~15312744
> *Keep watch it just got done lastnight!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 So that means it will make the Odessa super show as well.......:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Did it make the Vegas Super Show???


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15336521
> *Did it make the Vegas Super Show???
> *


yep


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT for some clean work :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 12 2009, 09:28 PM~15336982
> *yep
> *


Any pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

This car came out nice


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

picssssssss


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)

hno:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

don't keep u sin suspense, pics homie pics


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats the only pictures i have of it this car came out nice


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn that looks sic. I like those impala motor caps :biggrin:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

damn thats nice  hella of a job


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

That turned out great!

Very subtle and clean.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Saw it first hand at the show, looks great!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

what did it place?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

what did it place at the show?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin: that shit is clean!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I talked to "owner" of car at show, and asked him about chrome trim. I know that all the aluminium was chromed, but what about the stainless? Specificly the snap trim around vert well? was that chromed also or just polished? anyone know?


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 18 2009, 08:49 AM~15392078
> *I talked to "owner" of car at show, and asked him about chrome trim.  I know that all the aluminium was chromed, but what about the stainless? Specificly the snap trim around vert well? was that chromed also or just polished?  anyone know?
> *


it was prob polished


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 14 2009, 02:52 PM~15356396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that ride came out super clean,someday mine might look that sweet


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

Must be nice :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Oct 14 2009, 03:54 PM~15356419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the stainless was just polished...Chroming stainless isn't so good



> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Oct 18 2009, 02:07 PM~15393056
> *
> *


Sup Paul, yous kunt...We missed you, coming next year mate  :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 19 2009, 08:35 PM~15407707
> *
> Thanx, we all worked extremly hard to get it done. Me and Stevie worked 16 hrs days to get it out
> *


and what fun it was :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome car!! Is that 12 batteries on the setup?


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Oct 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15409350
> *Awesome car!! Is that 12 batteries on the  setup?
> *


Yes 12 ,double pumped front and single gate rear


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Oct 21 2009, 09:42 PM~15429238
> *Yes 12 ,double pumped front and single gate rear
> *



ill be like some drunk guys at a show that sees the trunk of the car...


damn 12 batteries.....hop it eh.....lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah steve is was fun, especially when you was called a cheerleader at the after hop.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 22 2009, 11:21 AM~15434594
> *Yeah steve is was fun, especially when you was called a cheerleader at the after hop.
> *


haha that fool was lucky i left my car at home i would have wore his ass out all night otherwise him and his homies haha you notice no1 wanted to hop against rons cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW THIS CAR IS BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

very nice


----------



## LUXTACY (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Oct 23 2009, 11:34 AM~15445792
> *very nice
> *


nice car


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> Yeah, the stainless was just polished...Chroming stainless isn't so good
> 
> yeah, thats what I thought, but he said it was chromed. I thought it looked good. I didn't think chrome and stainless worked too good toghether, thats why I was suprised when he said chrome.
> 
> killer car, love the black and chrome combo!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2009, 02:35 PM~15407707
> *You mean Backing Plates
> Thanx, we all worked extremly hard to get it done. Me and Stevie worked 16 hrs days to get it out
> Yeah, the stainless was just polished...Chroming stainless isn't so good
> ...


i missed you guys to, i will c ya before next supershow........thats for sure


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 10:43 PM~15130571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i cant wait to see mine :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 21 2009, 06:39 PM~15739739
> *damn i cant wait to see mine :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Soon enuff, G-Moneys :cheesy: , I'll do a weekly update. well since the cats out da bag


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that car came out tight as fuck bro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 22 2009, 03:13 AM~15743039
> *that car came out tight as fuck bro
> *


Thanx...Everybody here at the shop put in somw serious O.T to get it done in 4 weeks :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2009, 02:17 AM~15743050
> *Thanx...Everybody here at the shop put in somw serious O.T to get it done in 4 weeks :0
> *


thats whats up keep up the good work bro


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

damn that fresh black paint job looks soooooooooooooooooooo clean and sexy!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

any more pics of this trey?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

x2


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

X63


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes the xar came out really nice.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jun 20 2010, 10:59 AM~17838468
> *any more pics of this trey?
> *


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

hey ron is that a ppg black? two stage or three?


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

hey ron is that a ppg black? two stage or three?


----------

